# Using Selly links to purchase SX OS with paypal? or use credit card?



## shado9573 (Feb 5, 2019)

Hello All,
I've been wanting to buy an SX OS license.
I have been considering buying it from a site called Mod3dscard
as they have there own discord and i have been getting replies from there email.
However i want to know when i buy sx os license? Which process do you guys recommend.
The only problem is that i do not have a paypal account currently at the moment so should i use credit card.
If i do use credit card then how long does it take for them to deliver the code?
Also what is the deal paying via paypal using selly.
What is the difference and how long does it take to get the code between paying via both methods.
I might as well go with credit card since lack of paypal account.


----------



## larrypretty (Feb 15, 2019)

shado9573 said:


> Hello All,
> I've been wanting to buy an SX OS license.
> I have been considering buying it from a site called Mod3dscard
> as they have there own discord and i have been getting replies from there email.
> ...


 
You can email to them about alll your questions, if you choose Selly, the payment is instant on Selly site, but the price is much more expensive; if you choose credit card, you need to wait for payment accepted by them, after that, they will email you the os code, sometimes the site takes many hours to process the CC payment, so Selly is faster but expensive.


----------

